# Sirius Gets Rolls....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/060111/sirius_satellite_radio_rolls_royce.html?.v=1



> Sirius to Supply Radios As Standard Equipment in Rolls-Royces Sold in U.S.


This ought to really bump sales. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

XM gets bagels......


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It also includes a lifetime subscription to Sirius.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That alone is worth the price of the car. :lol:


----------

